# Bridge Bearing Source or Plans Sought



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I am making a 20 ft long deck girder bridge from aluminum rectangular tube.
Looking at prototypes they have an assembly between the abutment and the bottom of the bridge. Seems to be called a bearing.

Does anyone know of a source of scale bearings or have thoughts on how to make one? 
It would also have to finction as a connector from the abutment to the bridge. I will need 10 of them for 5 abutments.

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Try MainLine Bridges.. under bridge parts.. in Phoenix, AZ..TALK 2 Damian.... 
Good luck with your bridge! 

Dirk


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Bridge shoe is the name I'm familiar with. Here's a link to the site the Dirk referred too. http://www.mainlinebridges.com/accessories.html 
There is two type of bridge shoes or pedestals. Ones like this from the above website.







And then the other type (on the opposite side of the bridge) are bridge shoes that are on rollers. This allows the bridge to expand/contract, and move with the movement of the earth. 

Here's some plans. I think this might be in HO scale?





















Craig


----------

